# Transfer Express Hot Split Issue or Not?



## Printerup (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am a bit concerned with the *durability of the hot split from Transfer Express*. Perhaps I am just overthinking it. I have tried different pressures / temps / times. I have followed the directions perfectly from TE that came with the transfers. I have spoken to customer support 3 times. I have checked the proper temp with a heat gun (black platen) and also did the paper pressure calibration.
*Here is the concern:*
Even after a few days after the transfer has been pressed, *I can lightly scratch at it with my fingernail and easily remove the transfer.* Wash or no wash...does not matter. (NL 3600 100% cotton) *TE tells me I just need to trust that it will be durable and that I "should not be scratching at the transfer"* I understand that my customers most likely will not take their fingernail and scratch the print, BUT it seems a little concerning because not a single shirt in my closet (that I have purchased from other companies....both screen printed and transfers) does this with the scratch test. Any thoughts? Advice and feedback appreciated!
Best and Happy Holidays.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

what is the time and temp they have suggested? I have used them for years, and have only had problems with the transfers when i did not follow the instructions. Other than that they hold up really well, and the transfers i use are normally for some pretty heavy duty conditions in regards to what the shirts are used for. Aloha


----------

